# Unconfirmed Breaking News, Lakers hire Jabbar



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Just heard on AM 570

He will be brought in to mostly work with Bynum and Kwame.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

nice nice...as a assistant coach or just like a practice coach?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

awsome...now all he needs to teach bynum the sky hook and hes ready to go


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LoL Sweet


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Great move if it's true. Probably the most skilled center of all time.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

but now he can 4get his dream about coaching college ball....well if he does a good job with the lakers then he prob would get a job


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Great news, hopefully it turns out to be true.


----------



## bluedawgalex (Aug 1, 2005)

cool i wonder if he will be an assistant coach or a practice coach


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Good hire, hopefully he teaches Bynum and Kwame a thing or two. Mihm could use a good lesson too...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Good hire, hopefully he teaches Bynum and Kwame a thing or two. Mihm could use a good lesson too...



lol i think chris needs it more then any1


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> lol i think chris needs it more then any1


That's for sure. If he could just learn how to catch a pass you could tack 6 points on to his average.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

He's been trying to get into the league for a while now, but was snubbed a lot of times. I remember the Clippers hired him to work with Kandi, but he said Kandi had such a poor work ethic that he couldn't work with him no more. Then I think he had a stint in the NBDL as an assistant coach. Good to see hes back with the Lakers. :clap:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I'm not on board of this being a great hire.

Cap has horrible people skills and a questionable work ethic.

So the staff is Phil, Hamblem, B. Shaw and Cap?


----------



## ApheLion02 (Aug 5, 2005)

Damnit, I was hoping the Rockets would hire him to coach Yao, he has repeated expressed interest.

DAMN Ewing and JVG's ex-Knick fetish!


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

this is good news, he will definetlyhelp our big men


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

The staff could be any number of assistants, only so many can sit next to PJ on the front bench, the rest sit behind one row. 

If true, I like this hire. Kareem was one of the all time best at his position and deserves another chance in the NBA. Yes, he's had his share of issues with others as a player, but this is different. I am happy to have him back in the Laker family.

PS: He recently worked as a scout for the Knicks.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> I'm not on board of this being a great hire.
> 
> Cap has horrible people skills and a questionable work ethic.
> 
> So the staff is Phil, Hamblem, B. Shaw and Cap?


Yes, but Captain will be just fine in Phil, Shaw and Frank company. It will be good hired since Bynum is looking forward to learn the skyhook. :yes:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Great news :banana: :clap: :banana: :clap: !


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Cap has horrible people skills and a questionable work ethic.


What? When in the hell was Kareem's work ethic ever questioned?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

EHL said:


> What? When in the hell was Kareem's work ethic ever questioned?


he quit on the clippers but i dont blame him :biggrin:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I don't know about work ethic, but Kareem is a *****. We'll see how delicate little Kwame takes his criticism.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

EHL said:


> What? When in the hell was Kareem's work ethic ever questioned?


Well for one he stopped caring about rebounding after 1980.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Now just bring back Wilt and we'll be set.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

It's a common sense move from the Lakers in my opinion. You have young big man (child) who's going to need a lot of extra attention, guidance and a little tlc along the way. Who better to provide that guidance than one of, if not arguably the best center to ever play this game? Kareem is not only capable of giving Bynum the on-the-court tools and tips he will need to become successful, but he can also provide the insight to the mental aspect of this game which separates the Kareem Abdul-Jabbars of the world from the Benoit Benjamins. You can have a player with all the raw talent in the world, but if that player's work ethic and mental approach to the game are lacking, you'll never see them fulfill the high expectations which come with that incredible talent and upside. Kudos to the Lakers and Dr Buss if this indeed does come to pass, it's always a very wise move to employ the kind of knowledge and experience of a man like Cap. Besides, who better to teach the sky hook than the player who essentially created and revolutionized the shot?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> The Lakers are talking to Kareem Abdul-Jabbar about hiring him to tutor their big men.
> 
> A Laker official on Wednesday confirmed the team's interest. Abdul-Jabbar's agent, Harlan Werner, confirmed Abdul-Jabbar's interest.
> 
> ...


*Source*

C'mon!!!!!!!! Hire him... Kareem wants it!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Well for one he stopped caring about rebounding after 1980.


And that means he had questionable work ethic? Sure, OK. :krazy:


----------



## ApheLion02 (Aug 5, 2005)

I hear on the Rocket's RealGM board that Kareem also mentored Olowokandi. Is this true?!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

ApheLion02 said:


> I hear on the Rocket's RealGM board that Kareem also mentored Olowokandi. Is this true?!



yeah, he was with the Clippers briefly. Rumor is that Kandiman had such a crappy work ethic that Jabbar gave up trying to help him.


----------



## ApheLion02 (Aug 5, 2005)

Sean said:


> yeah, he was with the Clippers briefly. Rumor is that Kandiman had such a crappy work ethic that Jabbar gave up trying to help him.


 Mmm....doesn't seem to me then he'd fare well w/ Kwame if MJ didnt get through to the dude. Of course, I always hated Kwame, so I don't want to see him do well.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Lakers, Kareem Discuss Tutor Job
Mark Heisler 
The Lakers are talking to Kareem Abdul-Jabbar about hiring him to tutor their big men.

A Laker official on Wednesday confirmed the team's interest. Abdul-Jabbar's agent, Harlan Werner, confirmed Abdul-Jabbar's interest.



"There was a meeting," Werner said. "There has been dialogue with Phil [Jackson] and Mitch [Kupchak]. Aside from that, it's premature to say anything at this point. … 

"I think if everything works out, it would be a dream come true for Kareem."

Abdul-Jabbar tutored Laker big men Vlade Divac and Elden Campbell in the early 1990s and worked with the Clippers' Michael Olowokandi at the end of the 1999-2000 season. He also worked recently as a scout for the New York Knicks.

With the Lakers, his primary assignment would be Andrew Bynum, the 17-year-old seven-footer the team drafted out of St. Joseph's High in Metuchen, N.J. 


i didnt know he helped vlade out


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

The Lakers have had discussions with Hall of Fame center and former Laker Kareem Abdul-Jabbar about being a part-time coach. Abdul-Jabbar met with Jackson and Kupchak about working with the team's big men. Kupchak has continued a dialogue with Abdul-Jabbar's agent in an attempt to work out a deal. 

http://www.pe.com/sports/basketball/breakout/stories/PE_Sports_Local_D_jimmy_buss_24.1363f735.html


----------

